# mi avevo/ero



## gatogab

Qual'è la maniera corretta:  'mi avevo afatto una idea' o 'mi ero fatto una idea' ?
Dipenderà dal contesto?
gatogab


----------



## Tobago

Non sono italiana ma io direi "mi ero fatto un'idea" perché i verbi riflessivi e pronominali vogliono l'ausiliare essere. 
Vediamo se gli altri frequentatori del forum (senz'altro più competenti di me) confermano!


----------



## gatogab

Tobago said:


> Non sono italiana ma io direi "mi ero fatto un'idea" perché i verbi riflessivi e pronominali vogliono l'ausiliare essere.
> Vediamo se gli altri frequentatori del forum (senz'altro più competenti di me) confermano!


Grazie Tobago, per il momento io 'tifo' per "mi ero", ma como ben dici, aspettiamo un pò. Ho messo un post nel foro Italiano Español con la frase "mi avevo" e lo vedo male.
Grazie mille.
gatogab


----------



## Necsus

Tobago said:


> Non sono italiana ma io direi "mi ero fatto un'idea" perché i verbi riflessivi e pronominali vogliono l'ausiliare essere.
> Vediamo se gli altri frequentatori del forum (senz'altro più competenti di me) confermano!


 Mi ero fatt*o*/*a* un'idea.


----------



## gatogab

Necsus said:


> Mi ero fatt*o*/*a* un'idea.


 
Grazie, Necsus.
Correggerò il mio post nel foro Italiano-Español.
Buona domenica.
gatogab


----------



## Necsus

Prego, gatogab.


----------



## flyman

Credo che "mi avevo fatto una idea" sia un'italianizzazione del dialetto correntemente parlato nel Mezzogiorno


----------



## gatogab

flyman said:


> Credo che "mi avevo fatto una idea" sia un'italianizzazione del dialetto correntemente parlato nel Mezzogiorno


Non ho capito, flyman.
Qual'è il dialetto "correntemente" parlato nel Mezzogiorno?
Di dialetti correntemente parlati nel Mezzogiorno ne abbiamo dalla Campania fino in Salento con il Grico (se il Grico è dialetto).
Buona domenica
gatogab


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao gatogab,
Non so di quale italianizzazione parlasse flyman, però posso dirti che: 
- mi ho fatto...
- mi ho bevuto...
- mi ho mangiato...
- mi ho cucinato...
e via procedendo, sono espressioni tipiche del sardo (che non chiamerò lingua né dialetto per non turbare gli animi di nessuno).


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao gatogab,
> Non so di quale italianizzazione parlasse flyman, però posso dirti che:
> - mi ho fatto...
> - mi ho bevuto...
> - mi ho mangiato...
> - mi ho cucinato...
> e via procedendo, sono espressioni tipiche del sardo (che non chiamerò lingua né dialetto per non turbare gli animi di nessuno).


 
Grazie Angel.Aura
Buona domenica.
gg


----------



## la italianilla

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao gatogab,
> Non so di quale italianizzazione parlasse flyman, però posso dirti che:
> - mi ho fatto...
> - mi ho bevuto...
> - mi ho mangiato...
> - mi ho cucinato...
> e via procedendo, sono espressioni tipiche del sardo (che non chiamerò lingua né dialetto per non turbare gli animi di nessuno).



Buongiorno a tutti. 
Devo dire che questa affermazione di Angel.Aura mi stupisce. Vado da sempre in vacanza in Sardegna (mio nonno aveva origini sarde) e tra le varie "cose" che ho notato non vi è sicuramente questa. Però devo specificare che mi riferisco solo alla zona sud-est, magari questo fenomeno si verifica in altre parti dell'isola. Speriamo in un intervento di Mariano per chiarirci le idee.


----------



## Mariano50

Ciao!
Non posso confermare l'affermazione di Angel.Aura in quanto il sardo, con i verbi pronominali transitivi/intransitivi, funziona come l'italiano:
- mi son visto = mi seu biu
- ho visto = appu biu
Non escludo che in qualche zona sia così...


----------



## Angel.Aura

la italianilla said:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> Devo dire che questa affermazione di Angel.Aura mi stupisce. Vado da sempre in vacanza in Sardegna (mio nonno aveva origini sarde) e tra le varie "cose" che ho notato non vi è sicuramente questa. Però devo specificare che mi riferisco solo alla zona sud-est, magari questo fenomeno si verifica in altre parti dell'isola. Speriamo in un intervento di Mariano per chiarirci le idee.


Mannaggia, italianilla!! 
Io invece mi sono imparentata con il nordovest dell'isola! 



Mariano50 said:


> Ciao!
> Non posso confermare l'affermazione di Angel.Aura in quanto il sardo, con i verbi pronominali transitivi/intransitivi, funziona come l'italiano:
> - mi son visto = mi seu biu
> - ho visto = appu biu
> Non escludo che in qualche zona sia così...


Mariano, ma sei sicuro?
Guarda che ho trovato io...:


Mariano50 said:


> _...omissis... _La figura mentale creatasi da quel "gocciato di fuori"  (lo sento per la prima volta!) *me l'ho subito registrata*: mi piace!


... ti ricorda qualcosa?  
Un abbraccio a tutti,
L.


----------



## Mariano50

In effetti non è stato un errore abituale, avevo in mente le due possibili versioni (mi son registrato, ho registrato) e, nella fretta, son rimasto a metà strada!
La "prova inequivocabile" da ludibrio pubblico  non cambia il mio parere per quanto riguarda la zona di Cagliari ( circa un terzo della popolazione complessiva).
In quale zona (città, paese) hai constatato questo fenomeno?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Mariano!!!
Scherzavo, spero non ci siano fraintendimenti su questo, eh?  
Il fenomeno mi si è palesato in zona Alghero-Bosa. 
Un po' lontanuccio, rispetto a te...


----------



## Mariano50

So bene che scherzavi, anche se forse hai un po' speculato sulla classica suscettibilità sarda...
Purtroppo siamo fuori tema, ho trovato qualcosa qui:

Xeneize:
"La metà nord della Sardegna (non mi pronuncio per la sud) usa l'ausiliare avere nei riflessivi."
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=560227&page=2


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grande Xeneize!
Allora non ero totalmente fuori strada! 

Sarò onesta con te, Mariano. 
Confesso che speculo sulla suscettibilità sarda quotidianamente, al solo fine di diluirla omeopaticamente.
Confesso pure che non sempre 'ste cure omeopatiche funzionano... 

A chent'annos!


----------



## Mariano50

Angel.Aura said:


> Confesso pure che non sempre 'ste cure omeopatiche funzionano...



Forse lui non ci crede ma non lo dice...

A si biri..


----------

